

Any first-time, solo entrepreneurs that got seed funding? - mbacodernyc

It seems like an impossible task, but if there are any out there, would love to hear from you (or ping me at aspiringmbacoder@gmail.com). Thanks!
======
facorreia
I got seed funding from my employers. I presented an investment proposal based
on a streamlined business plan. It helped that they knew what I was capable
of. I'm currently working full-time on this new venture.

~~~
jalopy
Would you mind discussing your idea a bit more? Curious...

